

BoA denied my mortgage because I own equity in a venture-backed startup - kristiandupont
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/2ha4et/bank_of_america_denied_my_mortgage_because_i_own/

======
dragonwriter
A basic flaw in the complaint is that that there are, in fact, a number of
situations in which an equity holder in C-corp might be on the hook for
liabilities incurred by the corporation. Its somewhat worrying that someone
who has been involved in multiple startups is unaware of this (and that they
are unaware of it increases the likelihood that they might engage in conduct
which would realize this risk.)

BofA may be overweighing the associated risk when denying the mortgage, but it
is certainly non-zero.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Doing business with Bank of America is it's own punishment.

